# CO2



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

for my 40gal, if i just put a few plants, get a big enough light, do i still need a (compressed) CO2 system?
I was thinking sand at the top of the substraight, and some kinda nutrient soil underneath.
any objections? comments? advice? much appreciated!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you only need co2 if you are running medium to high lighting

how many wpg are you using and what type of fixture?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i was thinking 1.5wpg
and i have a light cabinet thing from the tank originally, i can post pictures to clarify, its just the standard one... and i was going to just get a new bulb for it.
trying to do this budget style to get the hang of it, then go all out.

you think this will work?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nick g said:


> i was thinking 1.5wpg
> and i have a light cabinet thing from the tank originally, i can post pictures to clarify, its just the standard one... and i was going to just get a new bulb for it.
> trying to do this budget style to get the hang of it, then go all out.
> 
> you think this will work?


1.5wpg should be ok w/o CO2, but it always helps.
As long as your light is between 5000k and 10000k, you shouldn't have to replace it.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ok thanks. 
next question
at the store, this guy told me that these plants (see pics below... i cant remeber the name) will work with low light,
im not sure about these plants, will they work? the light is 6500 k

and if they will, how long should i keep the light on per day? (i have a timer, im thinkin 12 on 12 off... not sure)















thanks!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

As Dippy said CO2 is always benificial to add to the tank if you want *optimal* growth. It also allows you to be in more control of what your co2 levels are and ensures that it is readily available for the plants. 
With low lighting setups you can get away with adding Flourish Excel as an alternative to pressurized co2. 
I would however suggest to add more plants. all that light and so little plant mass will just leave nutrients and space for algae to take hold.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if its on a budget you could buy a small diy style co2 system

one by hagen i think for up to 30 g (will add some co2 to your water)

or you could make one with pop bottles (2l), air tubing, silicone and a reactor (probably best to just buy one at a store

then to mae co2 you just use a yeast , water and sugar mixture that will be good for a couple weeks beofre it needs to be emptied and replaced


----------



## george1702 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have my plants on 6-8 hours a day. Ive read numbers between 6-9 hours depending on lighting?


----------

